# Weirdest places your betta's sleep



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Stardust has a little buoyancy problem and she is having fun just chilling under one of my silk plant leaves


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Well, Lebron sometimes sleeps behind my heater. I'm like "No! You'll get electrified!" But, I checked to make sure and he's always darting off, afraid of my hand. :/ I was just checking...


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

It's cute, she goes up for air, bites the plant and goes back to chilling.


----------



## CharStarr (Jul 3, 2012)

*Kudo likes to sleep under his diving helmet hut, not in it but under it, when I took it out once the gravel moved so when I put it back there was a gap and now Kudo takes full advantage of it. I'll just see a little red face peeking out, he's adorable.*


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Perseus loves the little silk plant I got the next day after I got him, it was in his half gallon bowl that he came with and for a week and now in his 5 gallon tank and he just loves it he always sleeps between the leaves. Very cute stories love to hear them !


----------



## magnum (May 7, 2012)

Ace will ignore everything, including his betta hammock and prefers to sleep on the gravel (like the bogan fishy he is!). Spike sleeps in between some soft plastic anemone thing, and it's super cute, cause all you can see is his head! Finally, Stu prefers to sleep in his log, or randomly sleeps on top of his fake plants... I'm not sure how it works, he looks super uncomfortable to me but he seems to enjoy it.


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

Gabe used to sleep in his coconut half hut.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

just turned on the lights... I guess tooth brush like to wedge himself close to the substrate... thought he was dead!


----------



## BettaAngel13 (Jul 21, 2012)

*wierdest places my betta sleeps*

My betta sharkbait loves to go up for air.Then come straight down into the live plant
He is so adorable.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I had to poke a few betta's when I saw them sleeping :lol:


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Well my fishy's wake up before I do, but sometimes I catch them resting in the coolest ways, or the strangest, but I just recently got Sammy the floating log, and got a picture of him in it..and for Sapphire, I have yet to get a good shot of him in the Pineapple, but I know he goes in there, but everytime I look to see if he is in there, he goes out the one of the windows and comes over to "yell" at me for disturbing him, then won't go back in for a while..Idk..these fishy's are so fushy!! Lol..:lol:
This one is soo funny..you can tell he's dozing off..and he just let's his body sway..his fins are getting long and heavy..so he just plops against something and lets the current do the rest..ahhh..looks comfy to me..:lol:
And In his log;-)


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

I never see Teeney sleep. A couple months ago when I turned the tank light on she was sleeping but now I never see her rest xD

My new girl, Tiny, rests on the bottom of her QT tank.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Taz chills in his breeding box and I have to tap the glass to see if he is still alive. x3


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

Here is how my HMPK sleep every night, its the cutest. On his lotus flower near the surface.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

i have this silk plant by the filter in Hoenycomb's tank, and he just nosedives right into it and sleeps with leaves cocooned around him and his nose in its roots lol at first i thought the poor baby was dead!


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Buddha once slept behind the marbles and grass in the tank. I couldn't see him so I honestly belived he had jumped out somehow...


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Perseus always sleep in his little green silk plant that he has had since I got him, its near the top of his tank hanging down in a corner, he likes to curl up in the green soft leaves. Over to the right in the picture is where he sleeps in the slik plant hanging down for the top of his tank.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Just saw Perseus resting on top of his new live plant its called Hortwort and he just loves it, its nice and soft so I bet it does feel good to lay on. Kinda scared me at first cause he was just laying there not moving and I was just about ready to do a small water change so poked the plant and he jumped right off the plant...lol Poor guy I bet he thought what the heck I was so comfortable mommmm ! lol 

The plants are floating on top of the water its great to use that way I love it looks so nice and so good for my tank and Perseus ! It is shedding only a few needles which it normal for new plants as they get used to your tank and water. Perseus will poke it with his nose and chase any little needle that happens to fall out...lol 

If you can find of this plant and want a live plant for your tank or bowl do get some, I think they sell it at the bigger Fish Stores. I got mine from someone on the forum. Be sure if you get love plants to always I mean always soak them in some tap water or tank water for a week or more to be sure nothing live is growing in them like baby snails. I have baby snails now from my plant but thats okay I left them in the bowl I was soaking the plants in and left a small strand of one of the plants in with them. Its going to be fun watching them grow and each day they seem to get abit bigger.


----------

